# why do residential guys carry scissors



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

You sure they aren’t data guys? 

I’ve never seen an electrician with scissors in residential


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno. Trimming their toenails? Just a guess.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I keep electricians scissors on me almost all the time, I find them endlessly useful. However I thought they were mostly a phone guy thing not a residential guy thing, in fact I don't think I've ever seen a residential electrician with a pair and they like most occasionally bust me about this tool which they consider questionable usefulness. That said, it's good for trimming the jacket off romex inside a box, rather than using a knife you can slit the jacket with zero chance of nicking insulation. 

http://www.kleincutlery.com/catalog/industrial/tradesman/electrician-scissors


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I keep electricians scissors on me almost all the time, I find them endlessly useful. However I thought they were mostly a phone guy thing not a residential guy thing, in fact I don't think I've ever seen a residential electrician with a pair and they like most occasionally bust me about this tool which they consider questionable usefulness. That said, it's good for trimming the jacket off romex inside a box, rather than using a knife you can slit the jacket with zero chance of nicking insulation.
> 
> http://www.kleincutlery.com/catalog/industrial/tradesman/electrician-scissors


Klein acquired Heritage Cutlery. They make good scissors. I worked in a plant and it was the first time I heard somebody recommend a pair of scissors. His were still stamped Heritage, they were larger than the little ones available for us to purchase.

Made in USA of course.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Klein acquired Heritage Cutlery. They make good scissors. I worked in a plant and it was the first time I heard somebody recommend a pair of scissors. His were still stamped Heritage, they were larger than the little ones available for us to purchase.
> 
> Made in USA of course.


I bought Heritage from a hardware store near their plant in NY, I wondered if the plant was still there since Klein bought them?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> I keep electricians scissors on me almost all the time, I find them endlessly useful. However I thought they were mostly a phone guy thing not a residential guy thing, in fact I don't think I've ever seen a residential electrician with a pair and they like most occasionally bust me about this tool which they consider questionable usefulness. That said, it's good for trimming the jacket off romex inside a box, rather than using a knife you can slit the jacket with zero chance of nicking insulation.
> 
> http://www.kleincutlery.com/catalog/industrial/tradesman/electrician-scissors


Interesting. Have you tried *****? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I mostly use them to cut labels I've printed out for panels, j boxes, etc. :wink:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> Interesting. Have you tried *****?


***** are fine for trimming off the sheath once it's slit, but they are not as good as scissors for slitting the sheath.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice troll thread.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

splatz said:


> ***** are fine for trimming off the sheath once it's slit, but they are not as good as scissors for slitting the sheath.


I use my razor for slitting and sometimes for trimming but mostly use the ***** for trimming.
Im limiting what goes in my pouch, and I dont really see any benefit to scissors to add to my arsenal.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Scissors in truck 

Only time I use them is for cutting out paper templates, if I remember they in truck before I've already cut with utility knife


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

If I had to guess I'd say it's either to cut the throats of the competition, or to cut corners.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I give my guys haircuts during lunch. Part of my benefits package.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Among other things, the thing I use them most for is if I'm putting a cord cap on an SJ/SOO/etc. cord. I slice the cord up to where I need it to end then use the scissors to cut out each way to trim the insulation evenly. Also handy to cut the strings off that is in some cords.


Also carry "Data" scissors for cabling work which I seldom do but handy to have when I do.
Both pair stay in the van until I need them. I don't pack them in my tool bag.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

As much as I hate waiting around due to "hurry up & wait" style
scheduling and after noticing a box store tool bag that I bought 
had come equipped with a pair of scissors , I began to kill
time by learning Oragami:vs_karate:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> Scissors in truck
> 
> Only time I use them is for cutting out paper templates, if I remember they in truck before I've already cut with utility knife


OTR microwaves


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish I had bought a pair of the Klein scissors when I was still doing machine tool work. They would have come in handy for the many cords and small control cables I had to deal with, as well as the shielded VFD cable for the large lathes I worked on.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MTW said:


> Nice troll thread.



I honest thought they had some use that was like a trade secret. 
Maybe the blade of the scissors acts as a secret key to unlocking a backstab or something cool. 

Now im kinda disappointed that there for man-scapping and origami.

If i was going to troll i would have asked what linesman's are for but ive already worked out that its a fancy hammer.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I HAD 2 use them today.. template that's got a sticky back. I prefer the non sticky traceable ones and so was glad I found my scissors!







Oh template was for 4" remodel cans. 
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

zac said:


> I HAD 2 use them today.. template that's got a sticky back. I prefer the non sticky traceable ones and so was glad I found my scissors!
> View attachment 128022
> 
> Oh template was for 4" remodel cans.
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why don't you have the Milwaukee adjustable can light cutter you put in your drill?

Faster and cleaner. Perfect holes everytime.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Why don't you have the Milwaukee adjustable can light cutter you put in your drill?
> 
> Faster and cleaner. Perfect holes everytime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I have a set for 4" and 6". They're carbide grit and are sweet. Problem is that my 4"was on another job. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

gpop said:


> I honest thought they had some use that was like a trade secret.
> Maybe the blade of the scissors acts as a secret key to unlocking a backstab or something cool.
> 
> Now im kinda disappointed that there for man-scapping and origami.
> ...


Pops thats just me & how i roll with them scissors.

i will admit ...when I first seen them scissors in 
the tool kit ...i was like..."wtf are these here for?"
sooo similar question from me as well


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I’ve carried a pair of scissors for years. 
Use them as often as the hacksaw I carry. If you need it and don’t have it your useless. 
And I use a folding ruler more then a steel tape also.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Scissors is good for low voltage because it strips outer jacket, cuts 18/2 and cat cable, etc., and with the notches strips 18 - 22 gauge conductors, this is why it's popular with low voltage guys, but if you already have it with you, it's better than a knife or linemans or etc. to cut string, tape, velcro, small and medium cable ties, paper, trim your beard, haircuts, etc. etc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> Most of the residential guys i see working have a pair of small scissors in there pouch what are they used for?


Just incase their strings are showing, it's bad form not to trim them!


----------

